# Antique Hairpin Leather Saddle I.D.



## dave429 (Dec 17, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone has information on this antique Hairpin seat I came across. There is not much info on the web regarding the antique seats. I can find modern repops. This is quit a large seat and has pretty nice leather considering age. I am looking for make, approximate age and what type of bicycle this would have come on.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bairdco (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't think that's an antique. Looks more like a re pop made by rideable replicas in alameda california. Almost looks like it says that on the back. 

If its one of those, it's made in india, cost $30 new, and is a big piece of crap. I had one where the front clip came off, seat opened up like a stapler, and if I didn't have a rear fender I woulda been neutered.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 17, 2015)

Okay, I just figured it looked pretty old, judging by the leather. I will look into rideable replicas.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 17, 2015)

After looking at their website, i'm not so sure that its one of there replicas. Most of theirs have an oval stamp on the side of the leather and look really cheap. maybe I didn't capture the seat in the pictures accurately but the leather looks old and higher quality.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 17, 2015)

One thing about those old seats is, if you sit on it much the rivets are likely to pull through, your talking nearly 100 year leather, You would think brooks would offer hairpin seats, too bad they don't


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 17, 2015)

looks like a repoop to me


----------



## dave429 (Dec 17, 2015)

The nose of the saddle actually has pulled through and three newer allen bolts secure it.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here are some more pictures. If its a reproduction I would think its an older one.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 17, 2015)

After looking at some more pictures from rideable replicas, the faded stamp does seem to match. How long has that company been in business. This seat sure does look older.  I posted a picture of the rideable replicas stamp. So I think the consensus is correct... reproduction! (but damn it looks old!)


----------



## pelletman (Dec 18, 2015)

They have been around since about 1970, that is an older saddle, but not of the era.  40 years seems about right.  I don't know if it is RBR, you could ask Greg directly www.hiwheel.com


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2015)

*LEPPER in Holland built that hairpin saddle.

Careful what leather-preservative is placed into 
the leather .. what with those ribbits and all.

Some preservatives soften the leather to the point
where the tiny, little, leather atoms believe they 
are drowning in an oily soup .. and begin to shun
a natural-tendency to cling to one-another.

A lotta salt gets deposited into that leather ... it's
possible your buttcheeks are the real criminals on
a really-hot day.  Salt is not good for tanned leather
of any kind .. no matter how much you've read 
about cattle preferring a salt-lick to a cherry-red
lollipop.

Animal hide is a naturally-occurring element.  

It spent the first-part of it's life as a protective cover-
ing for a bovine-creature.  Leather technicians turn 
that hide into leather thru a process called tanning.

And now, that leather is gonna be asked to perform 
all kind of tricks.  

One of the single, most-harsh tasks leather is made
to do is to become the pelvic-support, seating-area 
in a bicycle saddle.

Motorcycle saddles .. auto seats .. indoor furniture ..
clothing .. purses, briefcases and luggage .. wallets .. 
footwear .. sporting-equipment .. hunting gear .. 
gun holsters and saddlebags .. wristwatch straps and 
blackjacks of all kinds .........

Leather loves to become these things. 

But utilizing a leather bicycle saddle ... requires the 
user to take precautions.

Research the different types of leather-preservatives 
and stabilizers.  

But - then ... there's that salt issue. 

By now .. more than a few readers are wonderin' ......
''Say .. what kind of a bicycle saddle does patric use ?''

I use a leather saddle, of course. *

But, on really-hot days .. i wear Depends.


..........  p.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 18, 2015)

You can tell a lot by looking at the rails. If yours isn't a RR saddle, it's similar in the way all the pieces don't fit snugly, the rails themselves aren't straight, especially where the oval clip slides back and forth, and usually when mounted on the bike the whole seat leans to one side or doesn't line up straight with the bike's frame, or both.

I've had many hairpin saddles and there's a huge difference between them. The leather on modern repops feels like plastic, never breaks in, and as I said before, the rail components are junky.

My favorite was a 70's Gent saddle, made in Japan. That thing was comfy, like it came from the same cows used for kobe beef, or maybe a veal calf...


----------



## dave429 (Dec 18, 2015)

pelletman said:


> They have been around since about 1970, that is an older saddle, but not of the era.  40 years seems about right.  I don't know if it is RBR, you could ask Greg directly www.hiwheel.com




I contacted Greg and he confirmed that it looks like its one of theirs. Most likely from the 1990's. 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

